# How to make Marijuana Wax?



## georgiagrower (Mar 22, 2011)

Id like to know how someone would make wax concentrate.


----------



## georgiagrower (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok people. i know you know how. let us in on the steps to do this!


----------



## cidlyhelen (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Do you know led grow light ?


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Mar 22, 2011)

this may help

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html


----------



## georgiagrower (Mar 22, 2011)

It doesnt show anything about making the wax to smoke.


----------



## buDmeUp (Mar 24, 2011)

georgiagrower said:


> Id like to know how someone would make wax concentrate.


Hey mate . Try asking Paul from "tokin daily" show on youtube. 
This guy rocks . I guess he`ll tell you how . 
Good luck


----------



## SilentGrower (Mar 24, 2011)

making wax isnt all that hard alot of people just dont know how and it can be time consuming. the way i do it is i start with a decent bubble hash (not full melt) and grind it up in a powder. next do a bho extraction and purge the oil till its done and replace hot water bath. once this is done either use a good quality keif or more hash powder and wisp into the oil. my mixing method of choice is a drill and a drill bit. this helps add o2 which is essential for "wax". this method can be done with bud as well but the quality after using the hash is amazing. i hope this helped


----------



## sso (Mar 24, 2011)

yes, the au naturel method is collecting your earwax, a pound or 2, then allowing the marijuana to marinate in it for a year or 2, highly connoiseur stuff, beloved by members of the hightimes staff (probably a true story)


----------



## clownbow (Apr 8, 2011)

bho and wax are the same thing wax is honey that has had more heat put to it to burn off all the butane after that it will go hard like taffy


----------



## bonghittersanber (Apr 8, 2011)

um u extract it with butane then once u have the resin extracted with butane and the butane is purged out of it then you whip it into wax. its so good and strong if its made right. its dangerous too so be careful. search google for butane honey oil that is all it is...


----------



## GreenChile (Apr 5, 2012)

Heck yeah. I was actually curious about mixing honey oil with keif and was planning to do so soon. 
Cant wait 
Anyone know a good way to smoke it without having a niffty concentrate pipe?
Hot knife, maybe?


----------



## jody709 (Apr 8, 2012)

use a vapour swing if you can find one.. search it on google and find out what it is.. Its a great product,, I make quite a bit of bho, but ive never pushed it to the wax start ( which i understand is when you actually purge once in a dry pyrex until most of the butane is gone, then you actually put the bho in hot water and let it evap the rest of the butane.) will take a while to dry, unless you freeze it, then it will become brittle.. If you just use bud and purge with butane its bho. If you want to make budder/margrine then all you have to do is take the oil that you have in your pyrex and whip it on low heat ( no more than 125F) until it sticks to the stirring stick.(i use a flat top screwdriver) once it sticks you have some very potent concentrate. Smoke sparingly : ) this shit is killer


----------



## ChronicClouds (Apr 8, 2012)

have you tried looking in the concentrate section with at least 5 diff methods? the search button is a big deal. also I doubt Tokin Paul will tell you, but he is a great guy, wait till you see his trim videos (everyone needs to learn the basics of trimming) and the shots of megatron (200,000 watts in one room)!!!!!
l2r
homemade BHO, new rig, and DHOG


----------



## YoungGun53 (May 24, 2012)

It's easy all you do is get something like a PVC pipe I found something at homedepot that was just like one but had a screw on lid on each side you drill holes on the bottom for the wax to come out and on small hole on the top you use to spray butane in so make it air tight then u just cram some nugs or even trimmings in it and put the cap back on and spray a few bottles of butane threw it over wutever container your using to catch the liquid that comes out the bottom after you have a nice abount or the liquid isn't green anymore (cuz then it's just butane) you get a metal or glass tray and set it in some really hot water and after its done sizzling up you have your wax if it's a thin layer you can use a razor and scrape it together I just made the best batch I've ever tried and it only took like 5 min.....I know I misspelled a few things but you'll figure it out it's not hard at all I tripped out when my buddy showed me how easy it is


----------



## Nukebisket (May 24, 2012)

YoungGun53 said:


> It's easy all you do is get something like a PVC pipe I found something at homedepot that was just like one but had a screw on lid on each side you drill holes on the bottom for the wax to come out and on small hole on the top you use to spray butane in so make it air tight then u just cram some nugs or even trimmings in it and put the cap back on and spray a few bottles of butane threw it over wutever container your using to catch the liquid that comes out the bottom after you have a nice abount or the liquid isn't green anymore (cuz then it's just butane) you get a metal or glass tray and set it in some really hot water and after its done sizzling up you have your wax if it's a thin layer you can use a razor and scrape it together I just made the best batch I've ever tried and it only took like 5 min.....I know I misspelled a few things but you'll figure it out it's not hard at all I tripped out when my buddy showed me how easy it is


nice, so they make short pvc pipes with threaded ends?


----------



## georgiagrower (May 26, 2012)

Id like to know as well


----------



## jeffuryca (Nov 3, 2012)

georgiagrower said:


> Id like to know how someone would make wax concentrate.


 A FRIEND OF MINE SPENT THREE WEEKS IN UCI MEDICAL CENTER BURN WARD TRYING TO MAKE WAX, SO BE CAREFUL! Wax is simply butane extracted (if you have the $25K to buy the CO2 machine, I recommend that) THC from bud, trim and leaves that is then collected, purged of impurities and excessive butane and then smoked. Mmm Mmmm good stuff. How you make it is an art and a science and anyone who gives up their secrets is foolish. LOL Best to just buy the stuff mate, trust me.


----------



## Irishgrow101 (Nov 3, 2012)

A man of wise words, I make it myself, BHO butane extracted and heated, but like you say there's a method to getting the earwax constancy, and type of gas to use and wat temperature to heat at lol, but also I've came across an awesome trick that makes it like,honeycomb, full melt, beautiful stuff, all ill say is jar,airtank an cooker lol,

enjoy experimenting


----------



## 707Napacalibomb (Nov 8, 2012)

all it is is high quality BHO that is fully purged over low 90degree heat in a air vacuum to make it stable to touch and not sticky. whipping will not fully purge the oil. adding kief to whipped BHO just gives u a close to proper texture and dryness but is not the ligit way to make wax


----------



## Medical Mike (Nov 8, 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZXGH6mYr3Y


----------

